
Burnout – All-in-one workspace for startups - tablet
https://burnout.so
======
mantap
If this is not satire I can only applaud the balls of the marketing. I am
certainly not going to forget the name (reminds me of that airplane company
"Boom"). On the downside all the HN comments will be about the name.

~~~
Confiks
It is brilliant satire. See the apt use of Pied Piper, but more clearly the
"But seriously, please take care" footnote.

Unless of course it satirizes product satire, in which case it actually turns
out to be a product.

~~~
antisemiotic
If you think satire layers cancel out, you clearly haven't spent enough time
on the internet.

------
tyleo
I see some other comments have also mentioned the name, “Burnout”. I don’t
typically find myself bothered by product names, even ones that may be
disliked. However, the name “Burnout” just seems really distasteful to me. I
don’t know what it is about this particular name.

I’m also not sure whether my distaste is bad or good. It’s off-putting, sure,
but I will certainly remember the product now.

~~~
tyleo
Taking a closer look at this it appears that the word “burnout” is being used
incorrectly:

“Estimate stories and plan iterations or go with the flow. Analyze burnout
chart or obsess about cycle time.”

These sorts of charts are called “burndown” charts in my experience, not
“burnout” charts.

~~~
tablet
You are taking this chart too seriously. Burndown, burnup, burnout...

~~~
antisemiotic
I'm not sure if I'm not responding seriously to satire, but are you aware of
what "burnout" means?

From [https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/burnout](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/burnout) :

"Definition of burnout

1 : the cessation of operation usually of a jet or rocket engine also : the
point at which burnout occurs

2a : exhaustion of physical or emotional strength or motivation usually as a
result of prolonged stress or frustration

b : a person suffering from burnout

3 : a person showing the effects of drug abuse"

I mean, by the looks of the landing page, I guess (3) could fit somewhat?

------
the-dude
This feels like a landing page without a product.

I remember somebody telling (here?) they didn't fumble around with MVPs
anymore : just put up a landing page & harvest email-addresses.

Only then decide wether to actually build anything.

~~~
the-dude
I stumbled upon this while doing some research :
[https://fibery.io/](https://fibery.io/)

It has some interesting similarities.

~~~
alexanderchr
Hmm, there is something going on here. The user “tablet” appears to be behind
burnout.so in this thread but claims to work on fibery.io in a much older
comment. Is this some kind marketing (for fibery) by satire?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16660961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16660961)

------
alunchbox
How is your product different or competing against
[https://monday.com/](https://monday.com/)?

It seems there's a lot of products that are tying to bring all these tools
into one application but what benefits does this bring? Has there been any
research that this helps productivity and not produce negatives? Slack, Teams,
Google Docs etc.. all of these have tons of functionality which are million
dollar plus programs why squish all this into something smaller with half the
features?

~~~
tablet
I personally dislike Monday. I traced its evolution and Monday valuation is
totally insane, since product is a set of quite weird tools. They have good
automations, but poor views and not very good connectivity between entities.

Notion, Coda and Airtable are more promising. But they don't focus on real
work management (so far?)

Burnout strength is that you can install and connect apps together, thus
creating a single workspace. For example, you have an Account in CRM. You can
connect Account to Features, Invoices, Issues, Pains or Conversations, etc. It
means you have a wholly connected domain that you can visualize and work with
using Views (Table, Board, Calendar, Canvas, Timeline, etc).

Every App is created on a single platform (thus it is fast to create) and
customized via PowerUps (UI extensions).

If you take Notion as an example, you can do pretty many things inside Notion
and it competes with many tools as well.

------
seancoleman
I assumed by the name “Burnout” that this would be satire, but it looks to be
an interesting “OS for product teams”. Question: how do you plan to compete
against the top-tier products the focus on solving each of your features (CRM,
customer interviews, task management, etc.)?

~~~
tablet
This is a very deep question. Under the hood we are creating a platform that
allows to create Apps very fast and with all required specific cases. If you
want more technical details, please ask. We use Clojure, PostgreSQL and
Javascript.

~~~
iser
Rather than technical details, I'm more curious about in what ways each
application is better than what is currently on the market.

At the bottom of the page, it is mentioned that Burnout replaces Asana,
Trello, Jira, Google Docs and more. In what ways is Burnout better than Jira?
What does Burnout offer more than Google Docs? Asana and Trello tackle task
management differently in its own way, and how does Burnout differ from both
of these?

Also, if you add an e-mail feature, this would be the perfect example of
Zawinski's Law (“Every program attempts to expand until it can read mail...”).

To be honest, I am still wondering if this is a satire page because of such
overstuffing of features and there is a lack of details about the product.

~~~
tablet
>I'm more curious about in what ways each application is better than what is
currently on the market.

I think if you take best apps on the market Burnout will not be better. The
power is in unification. How many features of Salesforce you use? Usually just
10-20%. How many features of Asana you use? Maybe 30-50%. And these
applications have so much in common (Database + common UI + some
integrations). You can generalize on that and still add specific depth for
every app via extensions and power-ups.

Unification saves time and money. If you can run all these processes in a
single workspace, you will always know where to find stuff, how to connect
work with customers, don't have to learn new UI tricks with every new app and
have clear picture of the whole business. I know it sounds too ambitious, but
that is our goal.

Apps can be installed and uninstalled. If you don't need CRM, you will not
have. Burnout can be simple or complex based on your needs.

------
nullandvoid
This had me chuckling

"Vacations

Track vacations and plan burnouts"

If only it was that easy

I see people taking it seriously in here and I'm laughing - I hope I'm not in
the wrong!

~~~
lunchables
This is absolutely satire and the comments here and wonderful.

~~~
tablet
Not. Here is the real screenshot
[https://d.pr/i/4yEClL](https://d.pr/i/4yEClL)

------
blumomo
"Burnout" – A very sensible name for an IT product!

------
dapatil
This is extremely useful! If the product is solid, this would easily replace 4
subscriptions that we already have. Good luck with the release. How do you
plan to price this?

~~~
tablet
Pricing plan (so far) is this:

\- Free - up to 5 people (to help startup in the initial phase for free)

\- Starter - $7/user/month

\- Advanced - $17/user/month (automation rules, visual reports)

\- Pro - $29/user/month (granular permissions, etc)

------
winkelwagen
Seems like a product that wants to do to much. I'm definitely not running a
startup. So my opinion is of little value. But I do think using the
flexibility of Clojure is an advantage you definitely can use it this space.

Reminds me products like Hubspot. It took a while before I even could grasp
what they were offering. Perhaps they want to challenge something like
airtable?

using unique selling points like "Track vacations and plan burnouts." doesn't
give me that much confidence. For a product that is suppose to help the
softskills side of a startup, it sure has it blindspots looking at the name.
Could definitely be satire, even using quotes and names from the satire show
"silicon valley"

Goodluck! Hope you focus on keeping it simple, the products you want to
replace already want to do too much. Don't fall into the same trap!

~~~
klyrs
> Seems like a product that wants to do to much.

Hence, burnout?

------
CoolGuySteve
The one thing I really need from one of these task management platforms but
that I can’t find is a way to manage, share, and track the reading of academic
papers and white papers on the site and on iPad (IMO iPad in the morning is
the best way to consume papers.)

That means being able to store and manage PDF files and snapshots of websites
and add them to a reading list with tags for different users. And then in the
reader interface to be able to take and share notes.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. We tried Trello and Zotero but they
sucked.

------
namanyayg
Is having 2 emojis every sentence really the world we live in? Or is this
satire -- is the product even gonna be real?

~~~
tablet
We are going to launch in the next 3-5 months. So yes, it is real.

~~~
breakingcups
In that case, please consider not using emoji's so heavily.

I'm not 100% your target audience so my opinion should probably not hold a lot
of value to you but they feel obnoxious and interrupt the flow of sentences
instead of adding to them.

~~~
tablet
Thanks, we wanted to create something "on the edge". But it seems quite many
people take it as a satire. In the next version we will cool down a little
bit.

~~~
brianprovost
The "diamonds in poop" emojis especially give the impression that it is not a
real product. FYI you use "rodmap" instead of "roadmap"

~~~
Shaddox
Considering how overworked start-up developers are, instead of calling it a
feature roadmap a feature rodmap seems highly appropiate.

------
foobarbecue
"Replaces asana trello jira confluence pipedrive and Google Docs"

Uh, sure it does

------
rajesh-s
Nice work! When you say it integrates Content Production as well, do you mean
it can replace a service like forestry.io?

~~~
tablet
It is more like GraphCMS [1] replacement. Basically you create required
content structure (maybe Categories-Posts for blog or Articles for Help),
write content inside our tool and publish via static generator somewhere (like
GitHub/GitLab Pages).

[1] [https://graphcms.com](https://graphcms.com)

------
passthejoe
This has got to be a joke. It's not April 1, but it feels like it.

